# [MOD] MIUI Launcher w/ Customizable Homescreen Grid Size



## 0xD34D  (Oct 10, 2011)

While working on making the port of MIUI for the Kindle Fire more usable for the tablet I decided to take on modifying the launcher. After a bit of smali work I was able to allow the number of rows and columns in the launcher to be adjusted.

Although I originally intended this mod to be primarily for the Kindle Fire port of MIUI.us, I have received numerous requests for the modified apk. So, without further ado, I bring to the masses the MIUI Launcher with adjustable homescreen grid size. I started this mod with MIUI 2.1.13 so make sure you download the APK that goes with your version of MIUI.

_Please note this will not work with other ROMs as it relies heavily on the MIUI framework._

*Instructions
--------------------------------*
1) Download the appropriate APK and place it in the root of your SD card
2) Rename the file to *Launcher2.apk*
3) Using either Root Explorer or ES File Explorer (with root privileges) copy the file to /system/app
4) Change the file permissions to *-rw-r--r--*
5) At this point your Launcher probably closed so press home to bring it back up. At this point it should be the new modified version. If not, just reboot your device.
6) Go to launcher settings and adjust the # of columns and rows you would like. _hint: start out with small values and increase them as you see fit_
7) Once you change the # of columns and rows press *Reset Launcher* to get the launcher to use the new settings.
8) Enjoy getting a little more room for your favorite apps and widgets.

*Files
--------------------------------*
Launcher for MIUI 2.1.13
Launcher for MIUI 2.1.20

*Screenshots*


----------

